# Imp's Avatar



## imp (Sep 3, 2015)

Well, it was mentioned by a gracious lady that avatars are too tiny. With due respect, after haunting these adits for only two months, and avatar-less at that, I finally chose one that is kind of "about" me. I hope the full-size does not reveal my convict-like real appearance:





How truly superior are today's digital cameras! This was taken using one of those little "throwaways" in the early 1980s.   imp

EDIT: FWIW, taken in foothills of Phoenix South Mountain Park, largest municipal park in the United States, 16,000 acres. We did not know, as new residents there, that once every several years, adequate winter rainfall inspires dormant Poppy seeds to burst forth with plants and flowers, almost overnight. We lived about 1/2 mile from this location, and from there the entire mountain appeared to have turned golden-orange! As an ex-Chicagoan who was never exposed to the Southwest before, I stood agape amidst this spectacle! The flowers die out, day by day, and are totally gone with a couple of weeks.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh wow!   That *is* unbelievable.  Thank you for posting, imp.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2015)

Wow!! what a spectacle...I would luuuurve to be able to see that in real life...the flowers are amazing..... ...and aye laddie we can see you a bit better than in your avi too ..


----------



## Kadee (Sep 3, 2015)

What a Beautifull picture , Imp ...Thats they type of country we like exploring 
Keep posting more of your adventures in the outdoors, many of us enjoy looking at photos regardless of how old they are


----------



## AprilT (Sep 3, 2015)

That is a fantastic setting you chose for a picture there, very nice.


----------



## imp (Sep 3, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> What a Beautifull picture , Imp ...Thats they type of country we like exploring
> *Keep posting more of your adventures in the outdoors*, many of us enjoy looking at photos regardless of how old they are



Whooo! A possibility which I hope none will regret, once I get started, well.........I overdo everything I attempt, have always been told. I thank all of you for your graciousness!

imp


----------

